# Welchen Mailserver?



## Hardis (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte auf meinen Server einen Mailserver einrichten, weis aber nicht welche es da gibt und welche man nehmen kann die sich leicht einrichten lassen und auch alles bieten was so wichtig ist.

Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen.


----------



## JohannesR (20. Dezember 2004)

Oh man, mit so wenig Informationen kann man keine ordentlichen Antworten geben! Welches OS, was soll er koennen, wieviele Mails soll er handeln... MEHR-INFOS!


----------



## Hardis (20. Dezember 2004)

Entschuldige,

Also ich habe eine Windows 2003 Server mit vollen Rootzugriff
Eine Frage, wenn ich einen Mailserver einrichte kann ich mir eine eigene Mailadresse vergeben die ich dann egal wo ich bin mit Outlook Express abrufen kann.
Naja so im groben nicht mehr bis zu 100 Mails soll man schon einrichten können.


----------



## monsterPS (30. Dezember 2004)

Moin moin...

ich würde dir dem Mail-Server von MDaemon empfehlen...

hier ist der Link dazu: http://eulink-software.com/mdaemon/index.cfm

hoffe es hilft dir etwas weiter 

mfg monsterPS


----------



## Hardis (30. Dezember 2004)

Macht einen guten Eindruck und war auch schon fas von überzeugt, aber der Preis, ist etwas heftig und dann nur 6 User, das ist ja ein Witz, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## nolly (30. Dezember 2004)

*Fedora, Win2003*

Ist MDaemon gratis? glaube nicht. (Kann mich auch irren)

 Habe als OS Fedora Core 3 welchen *GRATIS-Mail-Serve*r kann ich nehmen.
 Er soll ~200 Mails pro Benutzer verwalten können, die Zahl der Benutzer ist nicht höher als 10.

 Gibt es auch einen solchen (wie vorherbeschriebenen) Mail-Server, *gratis* für Win2003?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Dezember 2004)

Unter Linux gibt es zig freie, kostenlose Mailserver: Postfix, Exim, qmail, Sendmail, usw.

Für Windows ist mir nichts Kostenloses bekannt.


----------



## Hardis (30. Dezember 2004)

Ja aber ich habe nunmal kein Linux, sondern w2k3, was ich auch unbedingt brauche. Es gibt für Windwos ja Mercury aber ich weis nicht was ich einstellen muss.
Oder aber ich weis nicht was man Einstellen muss, da w2k3 schon einen pop3 und smtp Dienst integriert hat, aber keinen Plan hat


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Dezember 2004)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Windows ist mir nichts Kostenloses bekannt.



Apache James, Java basierend. Läuft demnach auch auf Windows


----------

